# Saskatraz Queens For Sale



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We have Saskatraz queens available again this week. View them on our website under the Nucs, Queens and Package Bees page:
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

